# Rabbits!



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

After my Hamster died I am feeling that our household could need a new furry friend , but this time I want an animal that wil live for some time. I have always liked the look of rabbits, but thought of them as scared and unsociable.
Lately I have found this to not be the case and I am wanting a little dwarf rabbit more than ever  

I feel researching is the way to go with any animal, so do any of you know of a great rabbit forum? 

Any other thoughts or tips about keeping a bunny?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I had a rabbit for like 4 years, there great little pets 
they can stink, and they do chew on stuff
but as long as you have the time there great pets


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

I deffo have enough time to spend with the rabbit  And I wil be setting up a puppypen as a cage I think, I feel the cages you get in the petstores are sooo small!  And ofc, I will have to bunnyproof our appartment so cables and skirting are well hidden from sharp teeth  I also plan on neutering the bunny as that is supposed to lessen any odor.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yea, most cages are waayy to small, kinda like a betta in a bowl instead of a tank..so sad

I kept mine outside in his own cage since my mom wouldn't let me keep his cage inside, so I can't comment on the neutering thing other then I've heard the same thing But boy can they stink !
my rabbits favorite foods were bananas and kale haha. 
sounds like you're gonna be a great owner!
goodluck!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

yeah they are just too small to keep a rabbit in, as they need room to use their muscular hind legs. If a rabbit sit in a small cage for as little as 6 months they can develop osteoporosis and permanent joint stiffness 
with giving the rabbit room to move away from you if it wants you also end up with a tamer pet 

Rabbits have the same need to mark their territory as dogs and cats have, so they urine mark, in unaltered rabbits (both male and female) this will smell if you are not vigilant with cleaning. In altered bunnies the urge to scentmark is almost non existent and the urine will smell less due to the loss of scent producing hormones. This is why you should alwasy spay or neuter your pet rabbit. it also has health benifits as female rabbits have a high chance of getting ovarian cancer, the numbers vary but some say as many as 80% of females get it when left unaltered.

my rabbit will be a house bunny, and they say that with a good hygene schedual and neutering/spaying they do not smell at all. A good idea is to keep the hay in or above the litterbox as the rabbit will sit and munch on the hay while pooping. they love to poop while they eat so that sounds like a really good idea to me 

Thank you! I have done loads of research now, and have still some alot to learn, but I feel that I soon wil be ready to adopt a rabbit


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

How exciting! I love rabbits, and my family has owned them my whole life. My current rabbit, Clover, is 11 years old right now and still going strong! She is deaf, but she's been deaf her whole life. My last one passed away at 11, but I'm really hoping Clover and her sister (my sister's rabbit) Buttercup make it longer. 

Some recommendations:
A flexible baby gate to take your bunny outside in (only with supervision of course) is a really great thing to have! Mine always love getting to stretch her legs outside and nibble on the grass. 
Don't use cedar, at all, ever. Despite what many people think, it is poisonous to your rabbit. 
Always provide your bunny with wood to chew on. We have a plum tree in our yard that we prune for wood for our rabbits. It's good to have nice thick sections for them to chew on, but ours also enjoy thin whippy branches with the leaves and twigs still on. I think apple wood is another that's great for rabbits. 
Be careful what veggies you feed it. Things like iceberg lettuce, carrots (yes, I did say carrots), and broccoli are terrible for them! Some veggies and fruits are okay in moderation. Their main diet, however, should be a quality pellet and hay. Some treats we've given our rabbits are carrot tops and apple slices. They also adore dandelions, but don't feed the dandelion flowers if you have a white rabbit. They'll stain its coat. 
Trim nails regularly. Just as important to do with a rabbit as it is to do with a dog. 
The proper way to carry a rabbit (at least until it's comfortable with you) is with one hand gripping the scruff, and the other on its bottom, the rabbit then tucked under your arm with its eyes covered so it can't see. This position helps prevent dropping the rabbit if it kicks. Not being able to see also calms it. (my rabbit is so used to me, however, that I can carry her pretty much any way I want. Including on my shoulder, or cradled in my arms like a baby). 
Since your planning on keeping your rabbit inside, this won't be as much of an issue, but here's a few things about weather:
Wind is not good for them. Keep your rabbit out of the wind. If it's really windy outside, don't take your rabbit out that day. 
And heat. Heat is bad as well. A rabbit that is too hot will stretch out on its belly and pant. Frozen water bottles will help keep your bunny nice and cool. If your rabbit is way too hot and you need to cool it down quickly, wipe its ears down with cold water. That's where the blood comes closest to the skin, and it will cool it down the quickest. Whatever you do, never spray a hot rabbit with water. That will cause its coat to clamp down and hold the heat in even more. 

My personal favorite breed is the Holland Lop. I did 4-H with my rabbits (a club for kids in which you show your rabbit, in this case, and learn how to properly care for them) and I've met and handled close to every rabbit breed, lol. In my opinion, the Holland Lop is the cutest. And in my experience, they're the friendliest. 

Anyway, keep us posted! I'm super excited to see pictures when you get your rabbit!


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh! I forgot to add that it is possible to walk a rabbit on a leash. Not all rabbits will handle this well, though, and you should stay in the safety of your yard. If you want to try walking your rabbit, it must first be super comfortable with you. Then get a cat harness (because their shoulders are narrow like a cat) and get your rabbit slowly used to it. Start with laying it on the floor near your rabbit, then draping it over the rabbit, and then finally putting it on. Let it get used to that before you pick up the leash and try walking it. Walking my rabbit Clover, mostly consists of following her around and either picking her up or gently guiding her away from areas I don't want her to go.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

I know! Its sooo exciting I am all a tremble! XD

Thank you for very usefull information  I have gathered that rabbits eat manely hay,and that carrots should only be given as a tiny treat. And any vegetables should be introduced slow and in small amounts. 
Will deffo be getting a playpen to bring outside when the weather alows, we have a few apple trees on the property so maybe my landlord will be ok with me pruning them abit  

The Holland Lop is actually the breed I am going to get!! Great to hear that they are good bunnies. I love how cute their little faces look! 

Omg I cant wait!! I feel so happy about this, I miss Fenris so much that I really need a new little fluffbum to pour all my love into ^_^


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

You're welcome! Rabbits are such fun and frequently underrated pets. Lol! Just like bettas. 

Oh yay!  I'm sure you will love your new little friend once you get it! 

Hay is good to have with them all/most of the time, but it's also very, very important to feed a high quality pellet.

Are you going to try litter box training? I've never done that, as all mine have been outside in a hutch, but I've heard of many people doing so.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

I am going to litter train my rabbit for sure, I have heard its really easy to do, especially when neutered. The trick is to have the hay in or above the litterbox to make it more appealing  lol! They like to eat and poop at the same time supposedly xD As a cage liner (or pen in my case) I wil be using polar fleece, this will make the bunny want to keep the soft bedding clean while using the litterbox for eliminating 
As I have read they should have axcess to hay constantly, and a high quality pellet should only be given at 25grams per 2 kg of rabbit a day. I wil be using oxbow rabbit pellets, they are supposed to be really good.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

*Pic of my rabbit!*

Here he is! I am getting him home next week, he is so young poor little mite, just 5 weeks!


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Oooo, what a darling! I bet you can hardly wait. Any name ideas yet, or are you waiting to get to know him first?


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah I am going nuts here! Just want to get him home and into the warmth of a caring home! 

We have a few ideas, but we have not settled yet. Our choices at this point is : Eddie, Ricky, Sølve( a variation of silver in Norwegian), Ivan, Aaron, smudge and a few more I cant remember right now xD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw he's cute! You seem to have read all the right things about rabbits. Neutering at 6 months will help quell any sexual tension he gets and it should also lessen the stink of his pee. 
I have had my rabbit Acacia for 8 and half years, she will be 9 in September and is quite the little booger. She's 3 lbs. I kept a mini rex for about 2 years as well, and in my opinion they are the sweetest loving breed. Hollands are quite nice as well. 
Since you are getting a baby, be prepared for the hormonal shift at around 4-5 months. This is when they transform from cute cuddly bunny to savage hormonal jerks. This is why you see so many rabbits for adoption/give away at this age. Thankfully, neutering helps. But be prepared for that change. 

Also, baby bunnies should not be given too many veggies. I know the internet is littered with pictures of baby rabbits eating veggies but you should really keep them off veggies until they're close to one year old. Feed alfalfa pellets and alfalfa mix hay while he's young for proper development. Keep treats to a minimum and then only healthy non processed treats. Acacia's favorite treat in the whole world is banana but she only gets the gross black end of one per day. 

NEVER bathe your bunny. Absolutely no water should touch him unless you are instructed and advised by a vet. 

Find a bunny savvy vet. 


Lastly, despite what you hear or see online, NEVER trance your bunny. This is extremely stressful for them and actually a last chance survival mechanism. People think it's cute to trance their bunnies so they can groom them and such but honestly, get a pal t hold bunny and do it the safe way. I knew a girl whose rabbit jumped out of a trance and broke its back and had to be PTS. Such a preventable tragedy. 

Rabbits are the world's third most abandoned pet. So I encourage you to adopt your next rabbit if you plan on bonding the little one.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you for the pointers  I have read that babies have a delicate stomach and are very easy to stress out so we wil be very gentle and give him hay and some pellets as food only. I have bought baby rabbit food with alfalfa added, and alfalfa hay. Treats will not be given until he is older, and veggies wil be introduced slowly when he is old enough.

I have found a rabbit savvy vet who also does emergency work and home visits.

Trancing is cruel and I would never do that... Sorry to hear about your friends bunny.

This is an adoption. He is resold by the people who bought him from the breeder at 4 weeks old, they had him only for a week because they wanted a girl instead. So they made an add, which I answered 
I will ofc adopt my next one to, because I will ofc get him a friend when he is neutered.

I have joined a very good forum, its called RabbitsUnited


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Great to hear! You're well on your way to being a great bunny mom/dad(?). If only I had researched before getting my girl 8 years ago!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you! I hope to be a great bunnymom  I am trying to learn as much as I can beforemI get him home


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The beauty of it is, you'll never stop learning about him! I am into my senior bunny years (as she is almost 9) and I learn something new about her everyday. Such a joy.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

That is awesome! I love learning, and I believe this will be quite the experiance  

I am picking him up Thursday  yaaaaay!!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

***edit: sorry I missed one of your posts but you already know everything I mentioned so ignore me***


5 weeks is too young to be leaving mom, I would say. 
That said do not feed this little one anything other than hay and pellets unless he has already been eating that type of veg alongside mom.
Young rabbits are in danger of liver enteritis (sp?) which is no fun to deal with. At that age he will have very little immunity as his immunity comes from being around his mom's poop. I suggest you read up a bit more as you may find more than I know.  I had 3 kits develop this as well and it is quite frightening, one was culled as he became anorexic very suddenly and was too far gone, the other two I was told to cull as well but after 6 weeks of treatment (at one point one baby was practically paralyzed) they both ended up healthy. ..


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah I have read about feeding and keeping young rabbits, and he wil be kept on hay and pellets until he is old enough to get produce. I will be weighing him regulary to keep an eye on weight gain. The only reason I get this one is because I know I wil be able to take better care of him than this family, and I do not want him to be sold to anyone that have not done the research, which is very likely to happen because Rabbits are treated very poorly in my country. They often dont get to live past 6 years here, which is so sad when they have a life span of 12 years + when treated right. I have looked at many rabbits the last coupple of weeks but this one really pulled on my heart strings, I just hope he wil cope with the move and that he wil become a healthy rabbit in the end. I wil certanly do my best for him


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That's great! 
Isn't it cute when their ears go up at different angles?

Are you living in Norway? I'm very surprised for you to say that they are not treated well, as Norway has some of the highest animal welfare standards in the world. Are rabbits still considered more of a farm/food animal instead of a pet in Norway?
I have Belgian hares and meat rabbits, and while I raise them in a mixed European/American style, I have always felt that European breeders take much better care of their animals than American breeders do. Though on the other hand I feel like American pet keepers are a bit insane at times compared to European pet owners...


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Lol it is! He has the typical helicopter ears alright xD but according to my research its normal in young rabbits 

Tbh I dont think Norway have a good Animal welfare system, the people in charge of checking out resturants and such are in charge of animal welfare here. This leads to alot of animal suffering because they are not prioritizing the animals, we have had several cases of farm animals starving to death and getting infections by standing in their own fecies dying because they dont listen to the people that report the neglect. We have just recently got a Animal police, but only in one town to try it out. I do hope they get it to work and that it can become a country based thing. The puplic want it desperatly but the politicians are just so slow! 

The average rabbit owner here keeps their buns outside in small hutches feeding loads of carrots and other produce, some myths are hard to kill it seems. Spaying or neutering are only done by the few people who actually research rabbits properly, which to be fair more and more people do.

Lol I probably fall in the Crazy category of pet owners xD but its all because I love my pets so much and want them to have the very best care  knowledge is power for sure


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That is crazy. Though I'm sure it is worse here. 
Vet care is expensive as well as they are exotics. Especially in my area. It took almost a full week salary for me to neuter one of my rabbits. :/


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

It is super expensive here too, but we earn more here with everything being so expensive and all... Spaying is about 200 usd and neutering is about 100usd. Rabbits go for as little as 12 usd so not many want to put in the time and money on such a cheap pet... Its sad


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It is a lot to spend on a cheap pet, so is betta care. 
Neutering my buck cost me $370CAD. I know a hare breeder in British Columbia (other side of Canada) who sells hare bucks as pets at a profit for $150 which includes neuter. So it is way cheaper even in different parts of my country.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, 8 years ago it cost me 240$ CAD to spay my bunny. Can't imagine what that is now with inflation, I know rescues and some breeders can offer cheap rates on neutered rabbits because they themselves get a huge discount and pass on the savings. I think it's ethical breeding for breeders to sell already altered animals, just browsing kijiji today and there's a new BYB in my city breeding all kinds of different breeds of rabbit and advertising them on kijiji.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I was thinking that as well. I would need a breeder permit to sell here, and selling them neutered I'd have to ask $450 a rabbit and that is just ridiculous. Our vet I think does 20% off for breeders. Plus all the costs required in getting a breeder permit it is a bit silly. I think we are just going to cull extra rabbits instead of selling them.
I can't see how a good owner could keep an intact rabbit. My bucks spray pee everywhere and my females are crabby and cage aggressive. Though Waffles my old unfixed house buck never did stuff like that. My current neutered buck is so much more fun to be around, I was thinking to try rabbit hopping with him. 
The only thing keeping me from getting the permit is that a property inspection is required and I may be raising quail right now as well which is not allowed in town. >_< I still see people selling puppies without permits though so I wonder how strict the by law is...
I do know a few people who mass produce lil baby mutt rabbits and it does annoy me.. I wonder who buys them all..


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I never realised that was you Olympia!! 

How many extra rabbits would you be culling per litter? I'm trying to get my head around the humanity of it.. I know you keep meat rabbits but why would you be culling if they can be raised for meat anyway? (just a noob-type question)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's a bit like the bettas I guess. It is not idealistic but at least it feeds the family. Anything not to show standard is culled. But that does involve raising them to meat size so culling does include meat.  Condition for breeds judged on form can't be decided until a few months in. Breeds like Dutch or English spots that are mainly judged on markings you can tell good ones from birth... Maybe it is just me but I would rather it culled then end up like Waffles did, living in a basement for 6 years alone. 
I really want to establish a line and keep the herd closed until then and maybe venture into selling pets under a spay/neuter contract but I have had no luck. I actually have fewer hares than I began with. Two of my rabbits passed away yesterday, one was being treated for an ear infection and the other I guess old age or a blockage (though I'm not sure if hay could have caused a blockage? Not like anything he could have eaten was in his reach). Earlier this summer my nice doe aborted a litter and died while I was at work because she ended up having a huge deformed fetus stuck inside her which sent her into shock. A complete freak accident on a proven doe which was worth $200. 2 weeks after that I didn't close my hutches and overnight two bucks escaped and fought. My nicest buck had his testes ripped open. I had no heart to kill my favourite rabbit so I neutered him against my parents will. My vet is profiting quite a bit from my rabbit raising aha. 
I have two hare litters coming in a month hopefully but after that I would like to expand my gene pool which means either going back into the states or flying in rabbits from British Columbia. We have already put $4000 into the rabbits ($3k from me $1k from my parents) and it has been really fruitless.

I have often thought to change to a hardier more popular breed but I really have fallen in love with the hares.

I'm glad Acacia is still doing well though! I don't know if you heard but I lost Waffles the mini rex and Zara my boxer a week apart. Seems like my animals enjoy getting ill in sync.

I'm so sorry I hijacked this thread.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Waffles, I loved the updates on him. He was lucky to spend his last legs with you. Sorry about Zara too, I know despite the complaining you did sometimes that they were your heart and soul. Is the dobey still kicking? How'd school?

I really hope you're getting more out of the rabbits than what you put in! 4k is atrocious! I know the market around here would be against meat rabbits, so I know you probably struggle finding the niche. Rabbits can be such jerks when they fight (that's how Acacia lost her cheek).


----------



## Dragon135 (Aug 13, 2015)

I think you should adopt a holland lop. Try to adopt one from a shelter. I used to have a lop bunny and she learned tricks like dne or jump. Rabbits are as smart and dogs and so are fish.when you get your rabbit its best to keep them inside. They live longer that way. To letterbox train them put a litter tray in the corner they go to most often put droppings in theirs and they will most often go there. Rabbits are clean so do NOT put them in water it will shock them.they eat mostly hay and some veggies. Research to see the ones that are poisonous to them.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

As previously stated in this thread I am not buying from a breeder. I bought Sølve from someone looking to rehome because of wrong sex, he is a boy and they wanted a girl. He is indeed a Holland lop, gray/tan brindle. He lives indoor in a large pen, and will be litter trained and neutered. He wil not get veggies yet, because he is only 6 weeks old and I got him home today. He needs to settle and develop good intestional bacteria before he can have a taste of some veggie, and then will only be given a tiny piece. Thank you for the advice. I have done plenty of research on edible forrage and veggies and general Rabbit care.

As mentioned I got him home today, and he spent an hour sitting in his cardboard house, but then became very brave and had some pellets, lots of hay and some water. Then he had a run around his pen, seemed really happy with all the space to romp around and made some adorable happy jumps  
He have nice firm poops, no softness or runniness, they are a bit elongated, not much, but they are not completely round either, which makes me believe his bowels are moving abit slow, but with the move and all I can hardly blame him and I choose not to worry yet as he eats and drinks fine. 

I have tried to be very hands off today, just checking on the litterbox from time to time and ofc glansing over from the couch for random adorablenes ^_^

Right now he have been chewing his willow heart and is settling in for a nap


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my god those ears!! The happy jump is referred to as a "binky", it sounds like he will be a good binky bunny. Acacia is not really :< 

His elongated poops are, indeed, most likely caused by the move and should clear up in a day or so. The thing about bunny people is how obsessed we get with bunny poop! 

In English how do pronounce his name? I'm not familiar with the letter ø. Thanks


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Olympia said:


> I can't see how a good owner could keep an intact rabbit. My bucks spray pee everywhere and my females are crabby


Just wanted to comment that I don't think you should make blanket statements like that. :/ I own a doe (she's 11 years old) who is unfixed and is healthy, happy, and very friendly. She's never been bred, either. She gets handled lots and plenty of time exploring in her baby gate outside. I do not think I am a bad owner just because I've never fixed her. 

I can see how in lots of cases it can be beneficial, yes, I'm not disagreeing with you there by any means. I just don't think you can make a blanket statement that unfixed = bad owner.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Axeria said:


> As previously stated in this thread I am not buying from a breeder. I bought Sølve from someone looking to rehome because of wrong sex, he is a boy and they wanted a girl. He is indeed a Holland lop, gray/tan brindle. He lives indoor in a large pen, and will be litter trained and neutered. He wil not get veggies yet, because he is only 6 weeks old and I got him home today. He needs to settle and develop good intestional bacteria before he can have a taste of some veggie, and then will only be given a tiny piece. Thank you for the advice. I have done plenty of research on edible forrage and veggies and general Rabbit care.
> 
> As mentioned I got him home today, and he spent an hour sitting in his cardboard house, but then became very brave and had some pellets, lots of hay and some water. Then he had a run around his pen, seemed really happy with all the space to romp around and made some adorable happy jumps
> He have nice firm poops, no softness or runniness, they are a bit elongated, not much, but they are not completely round either, which makes me believe his bowels are moving abit slow, but with the move and all I can hardly blame him and I choose not to worry yet as he eats and drinks fine.
> ...


He is just too cute! Congrats! You must be so excited to have him home.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Laki said:


> Oh my god those ears!! The happy jump is referred to as a "binky", it sounds like he will be a good binky bunny. Acacia is not really :<
> 
> His elongated poops are, indeed, most likely caused by the move and should clear up in a day or so. The thing about bunny people is how obsessed we get with bunny poop!
> 
> In English how do pronounce his name? I'm not familiar with the letter ø. Thanks


I know! His ears are just super adorable! And he sometimes gets the helicopter ear look, its so cute. And they are sooo soft its like touching the softest thing in the whole world times a thousand xD

Haha thanks for learning me a new bunny related word. I actually did not know how to describe it proper, Binky sound about right  good word!

Hahahaha I am poop obsessed just two days into my rabbit keeping, constantly picking one up, braking it apart and checking if it is a good color and texture xD 
He had a few ceco-poops aswell, those I do not break appart tho! LOL! 

Here is a vid on how to pronounce the letter Ø. She also tells about the other two letters at the end of the Norwegian alphabet Æ and Å  

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l23CjariO0A

I am super exited to have him home for sure Elleth! He is such a cutie, I actually got tears in my eyes when he did this jute little roll and wiggle thing before settling on his side to sleep earlier


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Elleth said:


> Just wanted to comment that I don't think you should make blanket statements like that. :/ I own a doe (she's 11 years old) who is unfixed and is healthy, happy, and very friendly. She's never been bred, either. She gets handled lots and plenty of time exploring in her baby gate outside. I do not think I am a bad owner just because I've never fixed her.
> 
> I can see how in lots of cases it can be beneficial, yes, I'm not disagreeing with you there by any means. I just don't think you can make a blanket statement that unfixed = bad owner.


I also have to coment on this, because it is a very serious topic for female bunns. As many as 60-80% of female rabbits might develop ovarian cancer according to my research if left unaltered. So spaying is important. And not spaying knowing this statistic is a risk. But that DOES NOT mean you are a bad owner! Your rabbit is obviously very well cared for reaching that age


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I lost an unaltered female to ovarian cancer. They didn't even detect it until the very end as the mass was hidden (she was a mini rex so had a plump look anyway). 

I think I know how you would say his name then! Cute!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

It is a serious issue that many just dont know about. So sorry to hear about your bunny. 

Thank you! There is a link in the end of the video to give you a few quick tips on how to pronounce it using english words as examples also


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Axeria said:


> I also have to coment on this, because it is a very serious topic for female bunns. As many as 60-80% of female rabbits might develop ovarian cancer according to my research if left unaltered. So spaying is important. And not spaying knowing this statistic is a risk. But that DOES NOT mean you are a bad owner! Your rabbit is obviously very well cared for reaching that age


Thank you! Yes, that statistic was something we were unaware of when we got our girls, and being in a small town none of the vets we have available have ever known anything about rabbits.  I actually was unaware of it until you started this thread and I began researching rabbits a little again. 

If we'd learned of it before she was so old, I definitely would have tried to get her fixed if we could afford it. But since she's so old, obviously surgery isn't safe for her at this point. It's good to raise awareness of it, though!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Elleth said:


> Just wanted to comment that I don't think you should make blanket statements like that. :/ I own a doe (she's 11 years old) who is unfixed and is healthy, happy, and very friendly. She's never been bred, either. She gets handled lots and plenty of time exploring in her baby gate outside. I do not think I am a bad owner just because I've never fixed her.
> 
> I can see how in lots of cases it can be beneficial, yes, I'm not disagreeing with you there by any means. I just don't think you can make a blanket statement that unfixed = bad owner.


I'm sorry I didn't mean to suggest you are a bad rabbit owner! I just meant to say that our breeding animals can be absolutely foul at times (I've had a male spray pee into my mouth and eyes). They are all socialized and cuddly but they just do stuff that I know is hormonal, ie take a chunk out of my arm for invading territory aha. 
And I often would see pet owners start to complain about the behaviour of the animal around 5 months of age, and I think that is when most rabbits will get confined to their cage (ew he pees EVERYWHERE they say).
That said my little mini rex senior never sprayed pee (maybe once) but he likely is not the majority.

Study showed that ~80% of female rabbits will grow masses in their uterine track. Many animals grow masses as they age (I'm sure you've met at least one dog covered in fatty lumps). That study that is always referenced never distinguished between cancerous and benign lumps though. That is not to say rabbits are not at very high risk of ovarian cancer- as I do not think their bodies are designed to live as long as modern care has let them- but maybe it is not as high as 80%. Most masses we see in other pets are not harmful. Just food for thought. I do not think a more recent study has been done?


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh lol! I'm sorry for misunderstanding. 

Yeah, I think it helps that my family only has my doe and my sister's, (who is my rabbit's sister) so no bucks to make them more hormonal. My doe certainly wasn't sweet when I showed her, those were the only times she ever bit me, and that's why I stopped showing her. 

Thank you for the further info about the masses, too. That gives me hope that hopefully my girl won't develop cancer and will live even longer than she would if she did. It would be interest to see a new, further in depth study of it.


----------

